# Got a badass tattoo



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

Ever since I get street cred. Guys look at me and look away (as appose to staring at me) girls respect me when they see my mean tat (its on my hand 👋) my SA is gone. May be some of you guys have “weak” faces? Gentle features? 
Tattoo yourself and erase that. I think that people with “ gentle” /not dominant / blondes etc get lots of ****. It stopped when I got my tatt. I’m wailing then street and laughing 😂


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

When I earned my tear drop tattoo I overcame my social anxiety.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Good for you!

It's a lot better than the time I got bad a55 tattoo, tho.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Post a pic.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Post a pic.


Who? Me or him? remember, he has a badass tattoo and I just have a bad a55 tattoo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Who? Me or him? remember, he has a badass tattoo and I just have a bad a55 tattoo.


OP lol


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

That's very unfortunate :frown2:


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## anonymous54197405123 (Dec 26, 2018)

I too have a badass tattoo. Its a crazy story how I got it. It’s not clothedly visible though, and when I’m in situations where people see it, they’re just surprised and ask me a ton of questions about it and it’s really awkward. I wish I didn’t have mine but good for you that yours has given you newfound clout.


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

beautyandrage said:


> when i earned my tear drop tattoo i overcame my social anxiety.


. Nnnice!


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Post a pic.


 it's on my hand. Cara delavinge style


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

you edgy af


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Street cred?? Pfft. Get back to me when your cellie bf gives you a tat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd probably need a Mike Tyson face one to look even a little bit intimidating lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> I'd probably need a Mike Tyson face one to look even a little bit intimidating lol


Ahh yes I can see it now. You:


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

Hand tattoo is the way to go. I will get another one if I need to, no one stares at me for more than 2 secs 🖕


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I'd probably need a Mike Tyson face one to look even a little bit intimidating lol
> ...


Haha &#128076;


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

I own the street now. My sa is 90% gone


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ahh yes I can see it now. You:


Lmao! That smile is creepy so if I combine that smile with that tattoo then I'll be feared in no time.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> Lmao! That smile is creepy so if I combine that smile with that tattoo then I'll be feared in no time.


exactly. show them teeth stacks.


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

3stacks said:


> A Toxic Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yes I can see it now. You:
> ...


It looks like Tylot Swift


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Danishgal said:


> It looks like Taylor Swift


OMG I can see it. Something about the eyes and mouth shape. That's hilarious.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Danishgal said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > A Toxic Butterfly said:
> ...


 hahaha it really does. That's her new image after another break up


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> hahaha it really does. That's her new image after another break up


hahahaha I would pay a small sum to see that Photoshop.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha it really does. That's her new image after another break up
> ...


 Well then. I did this on my phone dont judge my terrible skills haha. I even added a weird smile. (Too much time on my hands).


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

3stacks said:


> Well then. I did this on my phone dont judge my terrible skills haha. I even added a weird smile. (Too much time on my hands).


LMAO. I'll pay pal you that 5 cents.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Well then. I did this on my phone dont judge my terrible skills haha. I even added a weird smile. (Too much time on my hands).
> ...


 That's a huge sum for me, preciate it.


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

BeautyandRage said:


> When I earned my tear drop tattoo I overcame my social anxiety.


So what are you doing here?? Curious


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Danishgal said:


> So what are you doing here?? Curious


Telling you how I overcame my anxiety, obviously. Also, to answer your private message - I don't add strangers on Facebook. :con


----------



## Danishgal (Dec 15, 2018)

I haven’t found any article about it... it’s so interesting. To day I drawed some fake tat on my face. It was a v good day!


----------

